# Guppy grass dying



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey All,

I bought a bunch of guppy grass and let it float inside my tank. It was doing fine for several weeks, but started to brown and die very quickly. The browning clump is now sinking to the bottom. I have no idea what's going on.

My tank does have some duckweed, so I wonder if it's blocking out the light? But I do thin it out, and none of the other plants in the tank (floating hornwort, anubias, planted crypts) are browning or dying. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I've only grown that in low tech breeding tanks and such but it seemed to die off when I first put it in those tanks, only to come back like stage 4 cancer later... with & without floating plants, though no duckweed.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Wobblebonk said:


> I've only grown that in low tech breeding tanks and such but it seemed to die off when I first put it in those tanks, only to come back like stage 4 cancer later... with & without floating plants, though no duckweed.


Thank you! That info helps. Do you think I should relocate the browning mass to its own tank and let it recover?


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I honestly don't know, I just left it and forgot about it like welp so much for that plant... and then one day it was practically all I could see in some of those tanks.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Wobblebonk said:


> I honestly don't know, I just left it and forgot about it like welp so much for that plant... and then one day it was practically all I could see in some of those tanks.


Got it. Thanks. I think I’ll relocate some of it and see how the recovery goes.


----------

